# Looking for a rescue



## animalcrazy (Sep 26, 2008)

Hi, I've been researching GSDs for several months and after discussing it with my family, we have decided to begin the search for the right GSD. My question is this: Does anyone know of a good rescue in TN that would have young GSDs,preferably puppies( I personally wouldn't mind getting an adult but my mom wants to get a puppy)? Thanks for any help!


----------



## kbtapner (Oct 16, 2008)

What part of TN? We are in Knoxville.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

We are in Nashville and can connect you up with the rescues in the area. We work with a few.


----------



## animalcrazy (Sep 26, 2008)

Sorry I should have put my location in-I'm in Murfreesboro TN. We are looking for a kind of laid back puppy- sex and coat color/length don't really matter. The dog we have now ( a 10yr old golden retriever/collie mix) has long hair so we are used to vacuuming,brushing, trimming and bathing frequently( she has a habit of swimming in our creek/pond and getting in mud) What do adoption fees usually run and what are the adoption requirements with the places you work with Smithie86?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

It seems like there are often gsds in the shelter in Murfreesboro. Have you been checking there?


----------



## animalcrazy (Sep 26, 2008)

If you mean PAWS, yes I've checked there(shudders because PAWS is horrible). The GSDs and GSD mixes they have right now don't quite meet what we need for our family (one doesn't like cats for example and we have 3) I do check their website almost daily to check for new GSD arrivals.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I had to laugh-- you're looking for a "laid-back" german shepherd puppy.


----------



## animalcrazy (Sep 26, 2008)

Well, laid back for a shepherd anyways-like a lower drive not a working line puppy


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/giveadogahome.html
http://www.friendsofhannahrescue.org/


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

The top one has 3 GSDs there.

Most will not have puppies until about Feb when people start giving them up.....


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

If you have not already, do a general search for german shepherds on petfinder.com. They will list hundreds, all in order from closest to furthest from you. You will also find some great nearby rescues by looking that way as well. Remember, even if a rescue does not have the german shepherd you are looking for listed, contact them anyway, because they can keep you in mind when they get requests to help more dogs in need!! Good Luck!!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

And you don't have to stick to JUST your location. Our new addition came from Athens, GA and we're in SE Wisconsin.


----------



## animalcrazy (Sep 26, 2008)

In a way, I do need to stay close to my location-within 50 miles- because my car won't make it much farther that that right now,lol.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

There is a gorgeous 7mo pup in the Murfeersboro shelter right now.
He only has a few days, if that.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Laid back might be tough to determine at a young age. I am thinking more along the lines of frindly, with humans and other pets.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Here is one in Nashville...

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...true#Post877974


----------



## animalcrazy (Sep 26, 2008)

Thanks for all the help everyone, I have found a lady who rescued a GSD who she was told by the previous owner was spayed. Along with her she took in an unneutered male...needless to say puppies were born (just so everyone knows the male was neutered not long after she got him) So,anyways, thanks for all the help!


----------

